# iPad, Airplayer, Apple TV



## Lilliputien (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPad WIFI 16 Giga depuis Noël. Ce matin j'ai testé Audiogalaxie, terrible, pouvoir écouter ma musique sans la transférer sur mon iPad, petit bémol l'ordinateur doit tourner. De la, je me lance à la recherche d'une application faisant la même chose sur la vidéo. Je tombe sur une vidéo ou l'utilisateur transfer de la vidéo de sa télé à son iPad et inversement, à signaler que c'est avec le journal de 13 heures qu'il fait ça. Que dois je faire pour faire la même chose? Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur cette vidéo!


----------



## Lilliputien (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

A croire qu'il n'y a que le matin que je trouve cette vidéo.

http://www.ipadcheese.fr/airplay-demonstration-video

Si vous pouviez m'expliquer comment faire sachant que j'ai :

iPad
PC sous Vista
Liveboxe + Décodeur orange + Disque Dur
Téléviseur LED

Merci d'avance

En regardant une énième fois cette vidéo, je pense que c'est une vidéo enregistrée sur son Mac qu'il lance sur sa TV puis sur son iPad...

Donc pas de solution pour le moment... Si?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2011)

Ce que nous montre c'est Airplay, une solution intégrée à l'Apple TV et à iTunes.

Sinon pour streamer des vidéos depuis ton PC il faut chercher un couple d'applications comme Air Video qui semble compatible Mac/PC.

Sinon côté TV tu les applications dédiées de certaines chaînes (Arte, Gulli, M6, etc) où, si tu es chez Free, des applications avec lecteur de chaînes intégré (et la commande à distance de la Freebox HD).


----------



## Lilliputien (6 Janvier 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ce que nous montre c'est Airplay, une solution intégrée à l'Apple TV et à iTunes.
> 
> Sinon pour streamer des vidéos depuis ton PC il faut chercher un couple d'applications comme Air Video qui semble compatible Mac/PC.
> 
> Sinon côté TV tu les applications dédiées de certaines chaînes (Arte, Gulli, M6, etc) où, si tu es chez Free, des applications avec lecteur de chaînes intégré (et la commande à distance de la Freebox HD).


 
Bonjour *momo-fr*,

Merci pour ces informations, j'ai déjà lu quelques infos sur Air Vidéo, je pensais que l'Apple TV permettait de regarder la TV hors il permait juste de louer des vidéos, chose que tous fournisseurs d'accès fait déjà plus ou moins bien, et de partager les vidéos, la music et les photos d'un ordinateur fixe vers des interface de type iPhone ou iPad...

C'est con, j'aurai bien aimer me dire je regarde une série, je suis fatigué je vais matter la fin dans mon lit sur mon iPad...

J'espère que sa viendra...


----------



## UnAm (7 Février 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

je voulais savoir si Airplayer est compatible avec les applications tierces?
J'ai cru lire quelque part que ça n'est pas encore le cas...
pouvez vous confirmer?

merci.


----------

